# My new bettas



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi! I'm new here. Quite new to bettas but I have keep marine fishes and tank in the past.

I am having trouble registering to this forum but at last after many tries...

So here I am sharing my betta fish. 

Little Red double tail and Little Pur. ;-)


----------



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what kind of betta is Little Pur? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

2 more pics of my Little Red double tail.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Pur looks like a super delta .... gosh is he ever pretty! Welcome to the forum


----------



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

fleetfish said:


> Pur looks like a super delta .... gosh is he ever pretty! Welcome to the forum


Thanks much fleetfish, yeah although he is not a halfmoon but I love his colors. I'm still looking for a nice halfmoon or maybe with a bonus big ear ;-)


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I hope you can find one that you like.  

Little Red is so cute!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

What kind of camera are you using? 

BTW, gorgeous fish of course!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and enjoy your stay!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Lucky you! Those are fantastic Bettas


----------



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks all! Really makes me feel welcome!! 
And yeah, I love both my bettas. They are beautiful and cute to me. 
Hope that both will live a long live!
Yes Kitty, indeed I am lucky to have both them.


----------



## Fishfresher88523 (Dec 4, 2012)

Lovely bettas you got there . Can I know how much you got them for?


----------



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks fishfresher88523, I got the red at around 5usd and pur at around 4usd.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! 

Those are some gorgeous bettas! I cannot believe you got them for that little money! Did you find bettas that beautiful at a petstore?! Wow!


----------



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks Madmonahan. yeah most are lovely! And only if i can buy them all back and give them a better bigger home. lol! Oh, by the way. I just pick up a black dragon on my way home now. I'm so excited. Can't wait to share.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see him!


----------



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

*My New Black Dragon*

There you go! My new Handsome guy!

















;-)


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow your petstore has some nice fishies!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

LOve Love Love your photos! Can you give me the method your used? Type of camera, set up etc.?????


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

*steals fish from you* that's a beautiful fish. Where did you get him and how much?


----------



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

@Madmonahan & Bryanacute- thanks! Yes I love it alot! I got it from another guy who sells in to me in my country for 25USD.

@Happypappy- thanks bro, not much of a method actually. I'm using a Panasonic lumix LX 3 cam. But I think they have a much newer version LX5.
What I did was just to place a mirror at the side of my tank and wait for them to flare. But I normally don't place the mirror for too long so as to not stress the fish. My fish will normally continue to flare awhile more after I remove my mirror. And next is patience and i will wait for the fish to flare and hold in that position. I have to be quick. Normally I will take lots of pic and delete the blur ones.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a lumix also and get some good shots, but not like yours! I get flash glare. How do you manage the flash.?


----------



## Braided Kitteness (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow! They are pretty! Very nice pictures as well!


----------



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks Braided Kitteness ;-)


----------



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

happypappy said:


> I have a lumix also and get some good shots, but not like yours! I get flash glare. How do you manage the flash.?


Hi happypappy, you mean you get reflection of your flash on your glass tank? Oh, I don't uses flash when taking pics of my fishes, the flash might scare them. 
Do you have an aquarium light? A brightly light tank should be sufficient with having to use the flash of the cam. Hope it helps. ;-)


----------



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

*Merry Christmas to all!*

Wishing all A Merry White Christmas!

I really love his 'Dragon Scales' in this pic.


----------



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

*I'm Hungry!!*










;-)


----------



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

*My new Fancy betta*

Hi guys, I've been miss for sometime. I got a new fancy betta today.
Love it alot. ;-)

Hope you guys like it as much as I do!


----------



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

My little rainbow says Hi! :-D


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I love his coloring! He looks like a koi xD


----------



## jfield (Dec 21, 2012)

twolovers101 said:


> I love his coloring! He looks like a koi xD


Thanks twolovers101! Yes I agree, especially when look at him from the top. 
And he has bits of shimmer of gold color on his back too if you notice. How I wish he have more gold on him 
;-)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I have the same camera as you. Takes great pictures but I'm so lazy these days and it's just so much easier to upload pictures with me phone. xD 

All your fish are incredibly pretty. I really love Little Red. I usually find reds to be a little on the boring, but he's adorable.


----------

